# Cyclist down



## GfromHull (3 Jun 2012)

Riding home last Wednesday, something failed on my bike (crank arm) I was in the right hand lane of a duel carriage way with a HGV to my left. CCTV shows me shooting to the left into the side of the HGV. (not seen helmet cam footage yet) my left hand was ran over, ligerment damage to both knees, chipped two teeth, so so much road rash most of it to my face. I do feel lucky to be alive and I can put my hand on my hart and say that my helmet saved me from death/vegetation.

Has anyone known of a crank arm snap ??? in the middle between crank bolt and peddle.


----------



## Hip Priest (3 Jun 2012)

Christ alive! I'm glad you're still with us G. 

Get well soon.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jun 2012)

Bad luck on it happening, but lucky that you weren't killed by the HGV! I hope it all heals soon.

It could have happened to me, only I spotted a crack in the crank while working on the bike so I replaced the crank before it broke.


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jun 2012)

GfromHull said:


> Riding home last Wednesday, something failed on my bike (crank arm) I was in the right hand lane of a duel carriage way with a HGV to my left. CCTV shows me shooting to the left into the side of the HGV. (not seen helmet cam footage yet) my left hand was ran over, ligerment damage to both knees, chipped two teeth, so so much road rash most of it to my face. I do feel lucky to be alive and I can put my hand on my hart and say that my helmet saved me from death/vegetation.
> 
> Has anyone known of a crank arm snap ??? in the middle between crank bolt and peddle.


How did you attain the CCTV footage? And where is the helmet cam vid?

No video, no incidento. No viddy, no incidentii.


----------



## musa (3 Jun 2012)

from the police investigation ..if they are called to the scene they need to obtain how the accident occured​


----------



## HLaB (3 Jun 2012)

Yikes, the crank arm on my bso folder fell off going round the Parkway Rbt in Chelmsford but its that flat down there it was easy to get to safety when it happened. I don't think you can say your helmet saved your life though, maybe it saved you from a gouge in your head (probably preferable ) but that opens another tired old debate


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jun 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> No video, no incidento. No viddy, no incidentii.


 
Don't think this is a thread for funnies... do you?


----------



## GfromHull (3 Jun 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> How did you attain the CCTV footage? And where is the helmet cam vid?
> 
> No video, no incidento. No viddy, no incidentii.


Police showed me the cities CCTV footage, as for the helmet cam one, the cam was knocked off my helmet and found by the police next to my crushed bike. The police are looking after them for me as there was not enough room in the ambulance. ;-)
http://www.thisishullandeastriding....-s-Ferensway/story-16248297-detail/story.html


----------



## Headgardener (3 Jun 2012)

Blimey G hope you get well soon. I don't think that I want to see that vid thanks so I for one would be quite happy if you didn't post it.


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jun 2012)

GfromHull said:


> Police showed me the cities CCTV footage, as for the helmet cam one, the cam was knocked off my helmet and found by the police next to my crushed bike. The police are looking after them for me as there was not enough room in the ambulance. ;-)
> http://www.thisishullandeastriding....-s-Ferensway/story-16248297-detail/story.html


Oh sorry, I gather that you are still in hospital then? The incident sounds very bad so I wouldnt be surprised if you did post it, the admin on Youtube would remove it because of its terrifying actions.
From your description I am lucky it wasnt me, very unlucky that it was you though.

GWS. The problem that you have now is how to get your bike sorted and how will you claim expenses? re you insured? Is the lorry driver pressing charges because you went into his lorry?

Actually, I seriously doubt there is any damage to the lorry and by the description of the incident, I suspect he was quite relieved that you werent more hurt or even killed.


----------



## GfromHull (3 Jun 2012)

Headgardener said:


> Blimey G hope you get well soon. I don't think that I want to see that vid thanks so I for one would be quite happy if you didn't post it.



Dont worry buddy, im no spammer ;-) going to review it, then ill decide if it belongs on my youtube channle.


----------



## Crankarm (3 Jun 2012)

By the sounds of it you were lucky not to be killed. Why were you riding in the fast lane of a dual carriageway? Are you the Magnatom?

I had a crankarm snap about 5-6 years ago, the non drive side, fractured across the middle of the shaft between the pedal end and the other bolt end securing it to the BB. Fortunately I had not quite made it to the main road with heavy traffic but was still on a cycle path. I didn't go down fortunately. The crank set was a Ritchey chainset. Pile of carp it was, utter carp, as when I removed it, I found it weighed a tonne and looked as strong as cheese. It was the crank supplied on my Sirrus Comp from new. I cycled home 13 miles with just one pedal which was difficult.

I replaced the cranks with a Shimano Ultegra chainset - fraction of the weight and 100 times stronger. I have never ever bought any Ritchey carp since.


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jun 2012)

I have had a crank arm split but it never snapped off. The worst that has happened to me relating to bike defaults is the brake cable snapping and then I nearly rear ended a van.

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=658VvsPqQBo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## dave r (3 Jun 2012)

Sounds nasty, heal quick. I had a crank arm snap in the 1990's, 531 Raleigh Clubman with Stronglight Chainset commuting to work in Kenilworth I was on the slight rise just before the Crackly garages when suddenly my foot went down and I veered to the right, no cars around me and I stayed on, just. I haven't heard tales of broken cranks recently but there were several among my friends about the time mine broke.


----------



## gaz (3 Jun 2012)

EEEEeeeeeek....
GWS GfromHull


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Jun 2012)

That is a horrendous thing to happen. I hope you recover quickly!!

Something made a loud crack in the bottom bracket area on my bike last ride - time to have a detailed checkover perhaps?


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jun 2012)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Something made a loud crack in the bottom bracket area on my bike last ride - time to have a detailed checkover perhaps?


More likely the BB itself I reckon, but the photo I posted above shows the importance of checking your bike regularly!


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (3 Jun 2012)

I've known someones handlebars to fail,cant remember if that has happened to me.I know theres been all sorts of weird things,hope you are ok.

Yeah,brake cables as well.


----------



## Berties (3 Jun 2012)

Get well and fit soon,any factor on a bike can fail so a lesson to us all ! Keep a visual check constantly on all areas


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (3 Jun 2012)

Berties said:


> Get well and fit soon,any factor on a bike can fail so a lesson to us all ! Keep a visual check constantly on all areas


 
Chain,I fell off twice,till I eventually got it sorted.

Just reminded me I need to order a new chain.


----------



## fossyant (4 Jun 2012)

Good grief. Glad you are still here. It is rare to crack cranks. Never had any myself, and three of my cranksets are 20 or more years old.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Melonfish (4 Jun 2012)

Crikey! i hope you heal soon dude that sounds bloody heart stopping!!!
pete


----------



## GetAGrip (4 Jun 2012)

What a horrible experience you have had! GWS and hope you are back in the saddle before too long.
Certainly made me think about carrying out a pre ride check list over above brakes and tyres.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Jun 2012)

I know swearing isn't the done thing on CC, but all language is about appropriate usage, so in reaction to your nasty accident I'd like to somewhat appropriately say fuuuuuuuuuuuck!

Heal fast man, and dear god, if there's anything I can do to help don't hold back!


----------



## Kiwiavenger (4 Jun 2012)

Get well soon mate, sounds like a very scary and nasty accident!

Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GfromHull (4 Jun 2012)

Thanks for all th GWS messages. wont be back on the bike for a while, just found out I need sugery on two of my finger due to broken bones. My partner is begging me to give the bike up as this year has cost me a Ribble (cracked frame), a Carrera TDF (crushed) and almost my life. need some way to talk her round...Help anyone


----------



## Herzog (4 Jun 2012)

GfromHull said:


> ...this year has cost me a Ribble (cracked frame), a Carrera TDF (crushed) and almost my life...


 
You sound a little accident prone, how did the others occur? Get well soon, broken fingers are a real pain in the a**e.


----------



## Recycler (4 Jun 2012)

That sounds really nasty. I hope you are able to get back on the saddle soon.

As nobody has yet asked.....How old is the bike?


----------



## GfromHull (4 Jun 2012)

Th


Herzog said:


> You sound a little accident prone, how did the others occur? Get well soon, broken fingers are a real pain in the a**e.


 
The Ribble......I said to my 8year old son "Hold this" and he dropped it, didnt show at first but the carbon started to mist, meaning FUBAR. The Carrera was this accident.


----------



## GfromHull (4 Jun 2012)

Recycler said:


> That sounds really nasty. I hope you are able to get back on the saddle soon.
> 
> As nobody has yet asked.....How old is the bike?


 
It was 9 moths old and only done 2000miles. never dropped regular inspections.


----------



## 2PedalsTez (4 Jun 2012)

I feel a little selfish with *only* a broken collar bone! 
Get well soon.


----------



## Recycler (4 Jun 2012)

GfromHull said:


> It was 9 moths old and only done 2000miles. never dropped regular inspections.


 
It sounds like you need to be having a little chat with the nice people at Halfords.


----------



## DCLane (4 Jun 2012)

Ouch! Get well soon - hope the operation works.


----------



## Peowpeowpeowlasers (5 Jun 2012)

GfromHull said:


> Thanks for all th GWS messages. wont be back on the bike for a while, just found out I need sugery on two of my finger due to broken bones. My partner is begging me to give the bike up as this year has cost me a Ribble (cracked frame), a Carrera TDF (crushed) and almost my life. need some way to talk her round...Help anyone


 
"The bikes were here before you love."


----------



## Herzog (5 Jun 2012)

Peowpeowpeowlasers said:


> "The bikes were here before you love."


 
And they'll certainly be with you for longer if you say that to her.


----------



## Peowpeowpeowlasers (6 Jun 2012)

Given the choice I know what mine would be...


----------



## 400bhp (6 Jun 2012)

Peowpeowpeowlasers said:


> Given the choice I know what mine would be...


 
Do you know his wife then?


----------



## clarion (6 Jun 2012)

I've had a crank snap last year. It was Shimano LX, and was the original item supplied on my bike in 1995. It's done many thousands of miles in the interim.

You were very unlucky to have it break while riding. Normally, it will fatigue through (yes, I should have checked it more often) and get to a point where it will crack when a larger force is applied. That will most likely be setting off from a traffic light. I do tend to accelerate away quite fast, so the force to do that is much higher than when I'm spinning the rest of the time.

Glad you are still with us, and I hope you recover soon.


----------



## nilling (7 Jun 2012)

That sounds like a proper brown-trouser moment! 

To appease the cycling gods and your nearest and dearest, try a different, 'quieter' route. GWS!!


----------



## Jdratcliffe (12 Jun 2012)

GWS hope SWMBO comes around soon and you get back to


----------



## cloggsy (12 Jun 2012)

Get well soon fella; was wondering why I hadn't seen any vid's on YouTube lately


----------



## kelvin davies (12 Jun 2012)

Bloody hell, get well soon.


----------



## GfromHull (11 Jul 2012)

Few people are asking how I'm getting on after my nose dive into the road, and here is the story so far.
I finally got the bike back from the police and was amazed with what I saw twitpic.com/a6iwya the bottom bracket has snapped off inside the crank arm, also you can see where it had been cracked for a while because you can see where oil and dirt has worked its way into the crack.
As for myself the worst is my left hand, at the moment it's unusable, could be upto a year before I get full use again.
All the road rash has cleared up, and I get my chipped tooth sorted in a few days.


----------



## Cubist (11 Jul 2012)

Wow. 

Is there any way of telling whether that axle has been incorrectly assembled? As far as I can determine there's just no way it should fail like that! The oil ingress is the clue that it was like that when you got it. Given that you will need some costly dental work, and the broken fingers will rumble on for the best part of a year, I would suggest having a word with Halfords about their assembly methods, via a decent solicitor.


----------



## Strick (12 Jul 2012)

Bloody hell!! Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## CopperCyclist (12 Jul 2012)

Yep, I'm with Cubist here. Get a solicitor on the case. A nine month old bike shouldn't fail like that - leave it to Halfords and Carerra to argue whether it was the product or the assembly at fault.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (13 Jul 2012)

Just seen the OP although I have remarked on other things in this thread.It's just bad luck but at least you are still with us.
It hasn't happened to me but there will always be some sort of mechanical failure.


----------

